# Worst thing I EVER bought!!!!



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

The Tool Box book by the Taunton Press!!! I need to store my junk somewhere but now I can't decide!!!! Too many good ideas!!!

[Just kiddin'...it's a GREAT book]

As you may or may not know I build guitars so I have some finiky lil' bits and I need a place to put 'em. Wall hung...I think.

Any pics you guys???


----------



## CILONE (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-23-710-Horsepower-Sharpening-Horizontal/dp/B00002240G

I hate this thing. It just sits there. It is a really good idea, just not executed well at all. Everything wobbles and nothing on it is flat, including the mount. I only use it the clean up severly nicked steel.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cilone*

Are you really serious, you hate that Delta grinder? Nothing is flat and wobbles. How about the table it wobbles on, is it flat? Poorly executed? Did you ever sharpen a jointer or planer blade on yours? Mine does an excellent job. Sorry to disagree with you but if it just sits there, it isn't going to do you no good. You need to learn to use it properly. One more thing that is wrong, that white stone that comes with the grinder isn't the right grit to be sharpening severly nicked steel. So your still batting.000, don't you hate that? Mitch:furious:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Corndog*

Yes, I am aware that you build guitars, you not only build them , by the pictures you posted elsewhere on this forum , you build beautiful ones. They look so good. I admire your expertise. Going to ask you a qiestion, Corndog. If a guy doesn't play a guitar and doesn't read music etc, could he still make a good looking and sounding guitar successfully? I Would like to try and make one, just to do it. If you think I am foolish, lay the truth on me, I won't be offended at all. Good luck to you guy. Mitch Hey, check my gallery out to see some of my work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Holy moly!!! I missed that question!!! Sorry... 

Yes of course you can. It helps if you are a player though. Check out MIMF.com for some info. Be careful though...you may not be able to build just one. Highly addictive.

Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> The Tool Box book by the Taunton Press!!! I need to store my junk somewhere but now I can't decide!!!! Too many good ideas!!!
> 
> [Just kiddin'...it's a GREAT book]
> 
> ...


Here are a couple ideas for storing small parts that I have in my shop


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool!!! I wish I could organize the thousands...yes, THOUSANDS...of little guitar parts that I have kickin' around. Oh well, one day I'll get to it.:no: :laughing:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> Cool!!! I wish I could organize the thousands...yes, THOUSANDS...of little guitar parts that I have kickin' around. Oh well, one day I'll get to it.:no: :laughing:


 Now lets see, 1 part a day X 1000 days = just over 3 years:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

But if you came over and helped me....I'll buy the beers.:laughing:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Lets see 1000 parts and 1000 beers
1000 parts on the floor, 1000 beers to go, hang a part up and drink a beer down 999 parts and beer to go


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

This is what yer gettin' into!!! And this ain't even a 1/4 of the stuff...










Underneath that is a whole WHACK of little tiny screws with different purposes.

Still in???....didn't think so!!!:laughing:


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow, now thats a lot, you certainly have your work cut out for you. Good luck.
I to had a zillion parts laying around and I finaly did something about it
Went and watched TV and had :drink: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

And what do you 'spose I'm doin' right now???

P.S. Being Canadian and all....Lest We Forget. Have a good Remembrance Day.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Corndog said:


> And what do you 'spose I'm doin' right now???
> 
> P.S. Being Canadian and all....Lest We Forget. Have a good Remembrance Day.


 And back at yah


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Temporary storage of small parts can be done using egg boxes. You could pay a lad to sort them for you.
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Corndog said:


> The Tool Box book by the Taunton Press!!! I need to store my junk somewhere but now I can't decide!!!! Too many good ideas!!!
> 
> [Just kiddin'...it's a GREAT book]
> 
> ...



You're right, *The Toolbox Book* is a cool book with lots of ideas. Some very innovative craftsmen. 

There are some very inexpensive bin assemblies made in plastic that can be added on or stacked. Some of them have pull out bins that drop down in front and lock so you can access the bin. They can be pulled out to take to the bench. You could spend some time searching "bins". For example, here is a few at HF.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

This thread kinda got away on me. What I meant was for odd tool storage, not parts...[although I REALLY need that too].
Thanx fer the input though!!!:thumbsup:

My fault. Sorry.


----------

